# Paphiopedilum Transit Saint ( St Swithin x Transvall)?



## Paphio (May 29, 2015)

Hi to all,

Here is a pic of a plant I purchased as St Swithin. My first impression was an interesting take on St Swithin, but with the help of a friend, he thinks it could be Transit Saint (St Swithin x Transvall). Any takers on what it might be from your perspective?

Cheers in advanced!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2015)

Not a straight St. Swithin. Transit Saint is a good guess.


----------



## AdamD (May 29, 2015)

Maybe some supardii in there? Dunno. Nice though


----------



## Paphio (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------

